# best wet look tyre dressing



## butchrs500 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi there im looking for the best wet look tyre dressing out on market today currently using megs gel tyre it is good wanna see anything else any better?:wave:


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I personally live by high profile tyre shine from uk valet it 14 quid or something for 5 litres I put some on last Friday and it hasn't stopped pissing down and it's still gleaming today


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

got a link or even better,can you sell me a sample??


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.ukvaletsupplies.co.uk/uk-valet-high-profile-tyre-dressing---5l-139-p.asp here's a link guys,unfortunately I can't sell you a sample mate as Iv almost gone through it all and I'm skint to buy some


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Ramage1 said:


> http://www.ukvaletsupplies.co.uk/uk-valet-high-profile-tyre-dressing---5l-139-p.asp here's a link guys,unfortunately I can't sell you a sample mate as Iv almost gone through it all and I'm skint to buy some


cheers,called them,a tad costly with postage on top


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lasts you ages though mate


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

its not for my car or it be fine:thumb:


----------



## butchrs500 (Jun 10, 2008)

cheers thats sounds good have you any piccys of it on some tyres so i can see?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I usually use Megs Endurance or CarPro PERL.

Recently reviewed DJ Supernatural Tyre Dressing and have been impressed with it so far...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268318


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Turtle Wet N Black is the wettest looking tyre shine you can buy. 

Don't use it myself buy used to a long time ago.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> Turtle Wet N Black is the wettest looking tyre shine you can buy.
> 
> Don't use it myself buy used to a long time ago.


This ^
I use it,from a tub and paint it on.I think it looks great.


----------



## rayy (May 7, 2012)

i used meguiars hot shine tire spray. i literally liberally spray it on and leave


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

butchrs500 said:


> cheers thats sounds good have you any piccys of it on some tyres so i can see?


Sorry dude no pics don't have a photo bucket account and if I'm honest I'm too lazy to make one lol I'm sure they have a vid on YouTube type in uk valet tyre shine, you'll find it


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

High style from Autosmart 5ltrs from your local rep will last years if just one car


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nielsons Brilliance can be had from ebay quite cheap, very glossy compared to many other products.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

PugIain said:


> This ^
> I use it,from a tub and paint it on.I think it looks great.


I agree this product does give a wet look to the tyre walls, it's a impressive product that can be easily brought from the shop counter :thumb:


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

CG new look trim gel looks the dogs, but it doesnt last very long and slings alot!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Roy said:


> I agree this product does give a wet look to the tyre walls, it's a impressive product that can be easily brought from the shop counter :thumb:


It's not expensive either :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

PugIain said:


> It's not expensive either :thumb:


That's right Roy uses this all the time, He's old skool, :thumb:

Me, I don't use tyre dressing, I always chnage the tyres for some new ones, before a wash, Prefer the OEM factory look :thumb:


----------

